# Marantz AVR recommendation



## starkInd (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi there,

I am looking to buy Definitive technology *XTR-50 *for LCR & *XTR-20BP* for surround along with *SuperCube4000*.

http://www.definitivetech.com/products/mythos-xtr-50

http://www.definitivetech.com/products/mythos-xtr-20bp

http://www.definitivetech.com/products/supercube-4000

Please help me choosing right AVR from below.

*Marantz NR1506 *(http://us.marantz.com/us/products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=AVReceivers&ProductId=NR1506)
*
Marantz SR5010 *(http://us.marantz.com/us/products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=AVReceivers&ProductId=SR5010)

Also how will the quality of audio output differ in selecting the above amplifiers.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

starkInd said:


> ... Please help me choosing right AVR from below.
> 
> *Marantz NR1506 *(http://us.marantz.com/us/products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=AVReceivers&ProductId=NR1506)
> *
> Marantz SR5010 *(http://us.marantz.com/us/products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=AVReceivers&ProductId=SR5010) ...


Buy the receiver that has all the features and connectivity you want and that fits your budget.


----------



## starkInd (Jan 29, 2014)

Both are suitable for my budget & requirement. 

The major difference i see is that NR1506 is rated 50W 8ohms 2ch drive & SR5010 is rated 100W 8ohms 2ch drive.

How would the performance change considering the above parameter?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

starkInd said:


> Both are suitable for my budget & requirement. The major difference i see is that NR1506 is rated 50W 8ohms 2ch drive & SR5010 is rated 100W 8ohms 2ch drive. How would the performance change considering the above parameter?


 I am also mulling over a couple Marantz AVR's (6010/7010). More important than the wattage ratings of the two you're considering is one is Atmos and the other isn't. I personally wouldn't consider one without it.


----------



## starkInd (Jan 29, 2014)

Atmos is add-on benifit for me since my current planned setup is 5.1ch. 

I am looking at difference between both performance-wise if i upgrade from NR1506 to SR5010.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

starkInd said:


> Atmos is add-on benifit for me since my current planned setup is 5.1ch. I am looking at difference between both performance-wise if i upgrade from NR1506 to SR5010.


 I'm in the same boat with a 5.2 setup but I figure if I'm going to do it might as well be current. I would also like to future proof as much as possible. Like the previous poster said I would pick the one with the features you're looking for.


----------



## starkInd (Jan 29, 2014)

I completely agree with your point of view. Well i am just confused considering the price difference between the both. Plus i dont want to compromise on the output too.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

starkInd said:


> I completely agree with your point of view. Well i am just confused considering the price difference between the both. Plus i dont want to compromise on the output too.


 Do yourself a favor and choose one with Atmos. You'll be happy in the long run.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

starkInd said:


> Both are suitable for my budget & requirement.
> 
> The major difference i see is that NR1506 is rated 50W 8ohms 2ch drive & SR5010 is rated 100W 8ohms 2ch drive.
> 
> ...


The speakers you're looking at are efficient and, therefore, should be easy to drive. You'd likely notice a difference in performance between the receivers only if you were to run your system hard (to very loud volumes).

That said, since both AVRs fit your budget I'd go with the SR5010 for a few reasons:
- more powerful internal amplification;
- a better version of Audyssey (MultEQ XT vs. MultEQ);
- dual HDMI outputs;
- multi-channel pre-inputs and pre-outputs (nice to have, especially if you ever want to add external amplification);
- better components (or a claim thereof, anyway); and
- expandability (more speaker channels, incl. Atmos).

YMMV.


----------



## starkInd (Jan 29, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Do yourself a favor and choose one with Atmos. You'll be happy in the long run.





eljay said:


> The speakers you're looking at are efficient and, therefore, should be easy to drive. You'd likely only notice a difference in performance between the receivers if you were to run your system hard (to very loud volumes).
> 
> That said, since both AVRs fit your budget I'd go with the SR5010 for a few reasons:
> - more powerful internal amplification;
> ...


 @JBrax I think i will go with your suggestions. Thanks. @eljay Thanks for your detailed insight. Specially regarding the performance doubt i had.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Cool.  Now that that's over, I'll sneak in a suggestion that you consider a subwoofer other than the SC4000. 

There are lots of excellent Internet-direct options (from SVS, Rythmik, HSU and PSA, to name a few) that will outperform the SC4000 (in terms of both overall output and extension) for roughly the same money (currently $800 at BestBuy and Crutchfield).


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

eljay said:


> The speakers you're looking at are efficient and, therefore, should be easy to drive. You'd likely notice a difference in performance between the receivers only if you were to run your system hard (to very loud volumes).


Post 9 and not 2? You're slipping eljay... :wink2:


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

theJman said:


> Post 9 and not 2? You're slipping eljay... :wink2:


I'm starting to think you're stalking me! :yikes: :coocoo:

By the way, if you look up - look waaaay up - you'll see I was also post #2.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

eljay said:


> I'm starting to think you're stalking me! :yikes: :coocoo:
> 
> By the way, if you look up - look waaaay up - you'll see I was also post #2.


You were! :gah: :banana:


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

eljay said:


> Buy the receiver that has all the features and connectivity you want and that fits your budget.


No comparison get the 5010 with the flexibility to add Atmos and DTS-X in the future. It has a better quality of Audyssey, more power, more channels. I would not get the other one at all.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+1 for the 5010
+1(at least) for not buying the super cube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

